# Bareboat beginner



## sailorfog (Aug 22, 2006)

I am interested in a bareboat charter and not a clue on how to begin. Have been sailing my own boat for years in the Pacific Northwest but no certification other than the required boaters card. What is the best way to find out how to go about it. Thinking of the Caribbean in April but anywhere there is sunshine would be great.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Just phone one of the companies and they will send you a package. They will give nearly anybody a boat because if the boat's don't go out they don't make money. They will send you a sailing resume form. If you own your own boat it helps a lot. There is no formal qualification required. If they don't think you can handle it they might suggest having a skipper for a day or two. I guess to begin with you have to decide where to go, the BVI's are the easiest to sail, all eyeball stuff and no long trips.


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

If this is your first experience try The Moorings or Sunsail. There vessels are in good shape and less for you to worry about. The BVI is a good place to start since you can see everything and where you will wind up at the end of the day. Many harbors have mooring balls to pick up, free during the day and $25 overnight.

We are Mooring owners in Road Town,Tortola. If you feel confident enough you can try Footloose or go to www.sailonline.com and deal directly with the boat owners who have sailboats available in the BVI. Generally The Moorings boat owners sell their unused owners time for about 1/2 the going charter rate of The Moorings and Sunsail rates.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*Helpful Links*

SF:
The BVI is the best place for your Maiden Voyage.
Here's a broker that can help with all your questions & it will not cost you add'l
http://www.ed-hamilton.com/

and also check out Mooring & Sunsail web sites............other firms have sites too

http://www.moorings.com/

http://www.sunsail.com/


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One other major advantage of using Moorings or Sunsail is that their database is shared among all their bases. So, once you're approved at one, you can sail out out of all of them.


----------



## sailorfog (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks to all, we booked with Sunsail as they seemed friendly and would take plastic for the deposit. I do not even have paper checks anymore.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*Off You Go*

SF:
I have used Sunsail (Moorings too) in the BVI (and other places too). They will take good care of You.
Charm the desk & dock staff with a friendly manner & they will get you thru any "newbie" concerns.
This forum can help with any travel, itinerary & other BVI questions you may have.............Have a Great Time. 
P.S. What yacht model did You charter?


----------

